
Show HN: Implement a toy video encoder from scratch in browser - billconan
https://epiphany.pub/post?refId=4c411b8a0b5207739f97e787d2af77ec9e1a1a47f117eb946ba1fcf51865d5f6
======
billconan
Hi guys,

I'm the maker behind epiphany.pub, a crossover of Jupyter notebook and
Medium.com.

This is an example of implementing a simplified video compressor using it.
Every code block is editable. The edit button is at the bottom right corner.

Looking forward to your feedback.

